# Curtis 1209B problems with turning on



## miko81 (Apr 2, 2012)

Hi guys,

I have used Curtis 1209B controller that I was planing to use in my conversion. I have conect everything and then problem appeared.
1. Turn precharge
2. Turn on main contactor (it turns KSI also)
3. Turn forward switch on.

when I turn "on" forward switch the car doesnt run, and then I turn "of" and "on" Forward switch for several times and disconect and conect KSI for few times, after 5 min of doing this motor finally run. Everything is ok until I turn of main contacktor and leave it of for some time after that I cant start motor again.

I was wondering did someone had problem like this one, or if someone can help me I would appreciate.

Cheers
Mario


----------



## major (Apr 4, 2008)

miko81 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I have used Curtis 1209B controller that I was planing to use in my conversion. I have conect everything and then problem appeared.
> 1. Turn precharge
> ...


What voltage? What is your precharge resistor value? Can you post the exact wiring diagram? Photos?


----------



## miko81 (Apr 2, 2012)

major said:


> What voltage? What is your precharge resistor value? Can you post the exact wiring diagram? Photos?


Controller voltage 48-72V and 400A
My battery pack is 24 Winston 100AH cells, during test voltage on batterys is 80V (but I was testing it on lower voltage, 50V 60V and same problem).
As precharge curently Iam using light bulb.
Right now I dont have any photos, will upload them later.

Thanx Major


----------



## miko81 (Apr 2, 2012)




----------

